
Ask HN: What do you use in your New Tab window? - cconstantin
Is is the classic Google Search? A list of shortcuts? Or any other useful page or tool?
======
Hamatti
I'm using Momentum[0], which has my ad hoc todo-list, beautiful scenery
images, inspirational quotes and weather.

I also like how it says "Good morning/afternoon/day/evening Hamatti". Makes me
feel good.

Its todo list is not my main list (I use pen and paper for that) but I use it
as an addition every now and then.

[0]
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfknpbbblfpciffpaejjkokdgca?hl=en)

~~~
kek918
After installing Momentum I was about to do a google search for some
troubleshooting. So I open a new tab like always and paste the error message
from my clipboard and press ENTER in haste. Momentum must've had autofocus on
it's initial "What's your name" input field, because I mistakenly set my name
to `ntu gnome-software error`. This was a year ago, but it's so amusing I just
kept it.

Good evening, ntu gnome-software error.

------
Gargoyle
Google Art Project, which makes the wallpaper for new tabs into a work of fine
art from Google's library of museum scans.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-art-
project...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-art-
project/akimgimeeoiognljlfchpbkpfbmeapkh?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog)

------
fwn
I use an extension that is called "Blank New Tab" and does exactly that. It's
lovely.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blank-new-
tab/beaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blank-new-
tab/beafekehjfhnkpnnjegadfdncaipnljp)

~~~
lalwanivikas
I also prefer blank tabs. This one is from Chromium team:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page/dpjamkmjmigaoobjbekmfgabipmfilij)

------
dbkaplun
Along with New Tab iFrame[0], I use TabTerm[1] for a terminal in the new tab
page.

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
iframe/pjj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
iframe/pjjgnpjhedgolccfdplecmnapdjhlknm)

[1] [https://github.com/tabterm/tabterm](https://github.com/tabterm/tabterm)

------
codefined
I enjoy Surge[0] which automatically picks high-ranking backgrounds from
/r/wallpapers and includes a nice time/weather feature. When I'm not on
Chrome, I usually use Ricain's OwnPage[1]

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/surge-material-
new...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/surge-material-new-
tab/fimecghnlpkdjcjhpaemckklaimbafae) [1]
[http://ricain.github.io/ownpage/](http://ricain.github.io/ownpage/)

------
keviv
I was using Panda new tab extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-5-news-
inspi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/panda-5-news-
inspiration/haafibkemckmbknhfkiiniobjpgkebko?hl=en)) earlier but it was more
of a distraction than being helpful. I'm on chrome's default new tab page now.

------
DavidTWco
I've been using New Tab Draft for a while. It's pretty minimalist, just a
blank page (colours configurable) that I can make some notes on it I want to.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
draft/nmfj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
draft/nmfjkeiebceinkbggliapgfdjphocpdh?hl=en)

~~~
tedmiston
I used a similar extension called Write Space for a long time. For some reason
it's a 404 in the Chrome store right now but very minimal and useful.

------
pause_break
An extension called Currently that shows the current time and weather. Pretty
minimalist and I like being reminded of life outside the 4 walls of my office.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/currently/ojhmphdk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/currently/ojhmphdkpgbibohbnpbfiefkgieacjmh?hl=en)

------
TobbenTM
I'm using this chrome plugin:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/modern-new-tab-
pag...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/modern-new-tab-
page/ogllliimbhgmclkgjldeffhjbhaenapo)

And set it up with 10 shortcuts, all the apps I use 99% of the time.

------
Madawar
Dream Afar [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dream-afar-new-
tab...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dream-afar-new-
tab/henmfoppjjkcencpbjaigfahdjlgpegn?hl=en)

------
anotheryou
I make it blank black for when I want a black screen.

    
    
      body:empty {
        background: black !Important;
        margin: 0 !important;
      }
    

(the ":empty" is important to keep iframes without set background white)

------
clishem
about:blank

~~~
twobyfour
This. The last thing I need when loading a new tab is either a) distractions
or b) network connections or JavaScript keeping the browser busy.

------
lenomad
Unsplash Instant[0] is my favorite. It shows a new background from Unslpash
for every tab.

[0] [https://instant.unsplash.com/](https://instant.unsplash.com/)

------
Devagamster
I use the planet labs images plugging (on mobile, so can't look up exact
link). It shows satellite imagery from their dataset of interesting places. I
highly recommend it.

------
tuananh
i use cow tab [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cow-
tab/iecanhcmkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cow-
tab/iecanhcmkngjdhpgnaijdcfnhpjdjffc)

------
Sunset
"New Tab Tools" for firefox.

------
dontJudge
about:newtab

